# Parted out EV



## EVTechsFL (Jan 10, 2017)

For Sale: 34 Voltronix(Thundersky) 260 a/h Prismatic cells, HPEV'S AC-50 3 phase motor, Flux BMS system, 3 Delta-Q 922-9654 chargers, Curtis controller 1238-7601, Tyco contactor, Graziano transaxle.
With 260 a/h cells, can achieve 100 mile range. 
Complete EV "kit". ALL with less than 200 cycles/10,000 miles In Excellent condition. 
From Wheego LiFe full speed EV. 
Contact for prices, the more purchased the more discounted.


----------

